# Ignorant sellers on here



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Doesn't half piss me off. They put something up for sale, so you message them to buy it and they just ignore it. WTFFFFF ! I can see when you have read it, if its sold then its not hard to reply 'SOLD' [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

+1 It takes 10 secs to give a courteous reply with "Sorry, item sold."


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

same with some of the tools that contact you when you have an item for sale, you give them all the info they require, then not even a thanks


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Don't talk to me about ignorant buyers :roll: I've had my bloody fill of them :evil:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

tonksy26 said:


> Doesn't half piss me off. They put something up for sale, so you message them to buy it and they just ignore it. WTFFFFF ! I can see when you have read it, if its sold then its not hard to reply 'SOLD' [smiley=devil.gif]


Tell me about it


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

must agree some real ignorant people still waiting for a reply from last year


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Never had any problems whit the sellers on here

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SteviedTT said:


> Don't talk to me about ignorant buyers :roll: I've had my bloody fill of them :evil:


All I said was where's my engine covers :wink:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> > Don't talk to me about ignorant buyers :roll: I've had my bloody fill of them :evil:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Or those who advertise an item for sale, you contact them, they say, "Yep, it's yours...if I decide to sell!" WTF?! :twisted: Don't fucking advertise it for sale if you're still thinking about it!!! [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Buyer: "I want one, really want one, please can I have one"

Seller: "Ok, I'll make one and PM you when its ready"

Buyer: "Ok, looking forward to receiving it"

Seller: "It's ready, please send payments to....."

Buyer: " "

Had this happen now about 10 times :?


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

oldguy said:


> Waster: "I want one, really want one, please can I have one"
> 
> Seller: "Ok, I'll make one and PM you when its ready"
> 
> ...


Corrected that for you OG, I get them all the time as well, order the stock in and then nothing. WANKERS :twisted:


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

tonksy26 said:


> Doesn't half piss me off. They put something up for sale, so you message them to buy it and they just ignore it. WTFFFFF ! I can see when you have read it, if its sold then its not hard to reply 'SOLD' [smiley=devil.gif]


+1 even had pics sent, asked how they wanted paying... No answer :x


----------



## bigbramble (Sep 17, 2011)

I see no sellers..... [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

bigbramble said:


> I see no sellers..... [smiley=bomb.gif]


Don't start that one :lol:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

bigbramble said:


> I see no sellers..... [smiley=bomb.gif]


I see dead people.

Sorry  
I'll get my coat!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

burns said:


> bigbramble said:
> 
> 
> > I see no sellers..... [smiley=bomb.gif]
> ...


 :lol: :lol: splutter wow very quick and very apt.


----------



## SonyVaio (Jul 25, 2012)

oldguy said:


> Buyer: "I want one, really want one, please can I have one"
> 
> Seller: "Ok, I'll make one and PM you when its ready"
> 
> ...


Surely if you have to make something then you get any prospective buyer to pay first then make it and send it?? That would do away with the above problem?? No money, no make - no problem?



bigbramble said:


> I see no sellers..... [smiley=bomb.gif]


LoL! ..... [smiley=thumbsup.gif] +1 on that.


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

_Surely if you have to make something then you get any prospective buyer to pay first then make it and send it?? That would do away with the above problem?? No money, no make - no problem?_

I've always only taken payment when I have had goods ready to send.....and TRUST with other TT enthusiasts is the reason I operate this way......perhaps payments first in future..... :?


----------



## SonyVaio (Jul 25, 2012)

oldguy said:


> _Surely if you have to make something then you get any prospective buyer to pay first then make it and send it?? That would do away with the above problem?? No money, no make - no problem?_
> 
> I've always only taken payment when I have had goods ready to send.....and TRUST with other TT enthusiasts is the reason I operate this way......perhaps payments first in future..... :?


Unfortunately once you've been let down a couple of time it is just the way it has to be. I don't think it is unreasonable and especially if you are able to give an estimated date of posting (posted within 3-5 days of cleared payment?).

As always there will always be the few that spoil it for the most.


----------

